
MongoDB vs. RDBMS Schema Design - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.cloudcomputingdevelopment.net/mongodb-vs-rdbms-schema-design/
======
FrancescoRizzi
Via [http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/12224364842/mongodb-vs-
rdbms...](http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/12224364842/mongodb-vs-rdbms-schema-
design)

